# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема со справочником "Договоры"

## NeSpec

Добрый день!
Проблема в следующем.
Если из любого документа или непосредственно из справочника "Контрагенты" открыть "Договоры", выводятся не только договора, которые относятся к данному контрагенту, а все имеющиеся в базе. Если в документе (например "Выписка") выберешь контрагента, а потом переходишь в поле "Договор" то видны становятся все договоры по всем контрагентам, а не только те которые относятся к данному контрагенту. Но если выбрать договор, который принадлежит не этому контрагенту, то контрагент меняется.
В чем проблема не могу понять.
И как ее устранить?

----------


## alex192ivan

Открой документ и тама есть кнопочка выводить по иерархии, а не без нее. Тогда все встанет на свои места.

----------

NeSpec (22.07.2012)

----------


## NeSpec

Не нашел "кнопочки". Но нажал кнопку "Открыть подчиненный справочник", и вроде как все получилось.

----------

